# Large, hard lump above scar



## lovemy2boys (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey all! Please help! :sick0026:

I had a thyroid lobectomy last week, Thursday July 6th (10 days ago) due to a 20 mm nodule on the right lobe It was benign...praise God. The first few days, my neck was swollen, as expected. But as time went on and the swelling started to subside, I noticed a large lump remaining over the scar. The steristrip fell off in the shower 3 days ago and I knew there was something wrong at that point. It literally looks like an adams apple (see photo attached).

I sent some photo's to my surgeon and he said he wasn't concerned. My follow up appointment is tomorrow, but I'm super nervous about what I'm going to hear. I hope I"m not going to be stuck with this enormous, ugly lump on my neck. #turtlenecksforlife

Has anyone had a similar experience? If so, what was it? Did it go away with time?? Did you have to have it "drained"? Any input is appreciated!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't have this but I do recall posters in the past talking about similar experiences. If I recall correctly, it's usually a hematoma. Some people have it drained and some wait for it to go down on its own.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Call your doc and have them take a look. Have you been keeping a cool pack on your scar? Helps alot with swelling


----------



## lovemy2boys (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey all. I just had my follow up appointment with the surgeon. He said everything looks good...no hematoma. He explained that the muscles have to be cut and separated in order for him to get to the thyroid and then stitched back up afterward. That tissue is traumatized and swollen and it takes a while for it to go down. Sometimes in slender necks, it shows more, which seems to be the case for me. But he felt it and looked at it and said it's nothing to worry about...so that's good news. Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Keep a cool pack on it as often as possible - it will help a ton w the swelling.


----------

